# Cool bike



## mike j (Oct 4, 2016)

Just happened to find this while searching for something else, I like the simplicity of it, even though it's anything but...


----------



## syclesavage (Oct 5, 2016)

Sweet nice lines


----------



## Jaypem (Oct 15, 2016)

Yeah, that is good.
Gotta remember that rear spring idea for any future builds I tackle...it's a nice touch.


----------

